# Coast Guard to the Rescue



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

A buddy of mine sent this link to me. It's to a fishing forum on the West Coast. 

The story is unbelievable. They have pics to prove it happened. That would be one long long day on the water. Good learning experience just in case you ever get caught in a similar situation.

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/offshore-reports-southern-california-usa/112995-senor-hefe.html


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!!! Incredable story and pictures. Scarry whats going on with the fishery.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn! That's just crazy. Good job US Coast Guard!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

unbelievable..........awesome story.


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

Takes some real salty seamen to blunder into a marked tuna pen being towed a few hundred feet behind a big fishing vessel. Good watch keeping.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I recently saw a show on Discovery Channel called "Tuna Wranglers" which was a documentary on Tuna fisherman off of the coast of Australia. It discussed and showed the tuna pens described in that story. When sharks enter the tuna pens, divers jump in and wrestle the sharks out of the pen. It was pretty interesting. Keep an eye out for it to show again.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thats the craziest story ive ever heard....i liked the part where the helio threw up the seas so the mexs would leave thats cool right there


----------



## msander4x4 (Jun 6, 2008)

great story :clap:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Was a great story and KUDOS to the Coastys. That was posted I believe sometime in the last two months, on here.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------

